# Slayer mit 26+ Plus Laufradsatz



## Jabba81 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Da das Slayer ja auch 26+ kompatibel ist und ich im Web dazu nicht sehr viel gefunden habe, stellt sich mir die Frage ob vielleicht hier schon jemand das Slayer mit 26+ Bereifung gefahren ist?

Mich würde interessieren ob das Sinn macht und wie das Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu dem ab Werk montierten 27.5 650b Laufradsatz mit Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 WT ist?

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## robbi_n (30. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube das die Auswahl bei 26+ aktuell nicht besonders gross ist, zudem macht es denke ich Sinn den Abrollumfang vorne so gross als möglich zum Überrollen zu halten. Ich für meinen Teil fahre daher mein Slayer mit 650b+ ( 2.8 auf Felge mit 35mm innenmaulweite ) Vorderrad und 2.5er ( ebenfalls 35er Maulweite ) Hinterrad und empfinde das für meinen Zweck als gut. Es ist durch die rotierende Masse nicht mehr ganz so direkt, wenn trockene bedingungen mit griffigem Boden sind macht es keinen Sinn, aber in losen Böden, steinigen Untergründen oder wenn es nass und Wurzelig ist empfinde ich es als klaren Vorteil.

Das ist in der Höhe bei der normalen Yari zwar knapp aber geht. Dasselbe fahre ich auch in einem anderen Rad mit Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Juli 2017)

Jedem das seine. Ich würde liebend gern 26+ ausprobieren, wird aber bei meinem Canyon strive ohne Boost- Gabel schwierig... Sobald ich die Kohle habe, mir das Altitude aufzubauen, kommt das als 26+ Bike, da mir 26 zoll deutlich besser liegt.


----------



## robbi_n (1. Juli 2017)

Worin siehst du für dich den Vorteil von 26+ ?

Also im Vergleich zu 650b+


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. Juli 2017)

Genau da, wo ich die Vorteile von 26 Zoll sehe bzw. weshalb mir 26 Zoll deutlich mehr Spaß macht. Wendiger, das Rad lässt sich besser in der Luft bewegen, fährt sich verspielter. Natürlich rollt 27,5 besser über Wurzeln bzw. man bekommt bei 26 Zoll mehr Schläge ab und man ist minimal flotter, aber ansonsten..


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juli 2017)

OK.

Mach es mal, würde mich mal interessieren. 

Ich bin mit 650b+ was das wendige angeht sehr zufrieden, daher sehe ich in 26+ keinen Vorteil, erst recht nicht wenn die Teileversorgung bzw die Auswahl eigentlich kagge is


----------



## Jabba81 (3. Juli 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahre daher mein Slayer mit 650b+ ( 2.8 auf Felge mit 35mm innenmaulweite ) Vorderrad und 2.5er ( ebenfalls 35er Maulweite ) Hinterrad und empfinde das für meinen Zweck als gut.



Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit hatte ich gar (noch) nicht daran gedacht!
Darf ich Fragen welchen Reifen Du vorne in 2.8 fährst und hätte hinten auch ein 2.8er Platz?


----------



## robbi_n (3. Juli 2017)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit hatte ich gar (noch) nicht daran gedacht!
> Darf ich Fragen welchen Reifen Du vorne in 2.8 fährst und hätte hinten auch ein 2.8er Platz?




Vorne fahre ich in 2.8 den Minion DHR2, hinten einen DHF in 2,5, 2.8 hinten wird sicher knapp bis gar nicht gehen, auf einer schmalen felge vielleicht, aber das macht dann keinen Sinn weil sich das schlecht fährt. Zumal man sich den Rollwiderstand unnötig erhöht. 

Wenn der Minion SS in 2,5 kommt wird der draufgepackt.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Juli 2017)

So sieht das aus, hier allerdings kurzzeitig mit 2.3er Reifen hinten


----------



## Jabba81 (3. Juli 2017)

Cool, Danke Dir!


----------

